# Fall Brawl! HOCOC Season Opener



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Ed's slider oval will be used for this race, it will be legal to solder braid to the pickup shoes of the NSC cars for this event only.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*Podium Shots*

Open Podium









NSC Podium









Truck Podium


----------

